# Different Stuff



## twoclones (Oct 1, 2012)

Today I felt like carving something different and ended up with Santa and his Bearaffe. Tomorrow I'll fix today's paint job


----------



## lumberjackchef (Oct 3, 2012)

Luv it! you have a very smooth style and a great imagination my friend!

Here's one on my different little bears, I've done them riding mushrooms and turtles, figured why not a little pumpkin riding bear?


----------



## twoclones (Oct 3, 2012)

Cute but "bear riding a pumpkin" conjured a slightly different image in my head  

Been carving scraps today. This was my morning carve with Halloween in mind.


----------



## wgshrec (Oct 3, 2012)

*nice santa*

i really want to see that santa painted. it's got mine beat hands down. scary face perfect . thanks for sharing.


----------



## twoclones (Oct 5, 2012)

*The whole log...*

All of these were carved from the same section of log. The scary face and owl came from the sides of the mouse-a-fant, the man in the moon beer holder came from behind the mouse-a-fant, and the mouse-a-fant was the primary project. Each is 24 inches tall.


----------



## wgshrec (Oct 5, 2012)

*mouse a fant.*

that's the best i like them all. kinda hurts my feelings, i carved a mushroom like i saw on here the other night and a pumpkin..and got the first 2 santa bill.two santas painted this week. sold one red cedar cross today, i already have great ideas from this web site. best accident i ever stumbled into thanks.


----------



## twoclones (Oct 12, 2012)

wgshrec said:


> i really want to see that santa painted. it's got mine beat hands down. scary face perfect . thanks for sharing.



My not look like much of an improvement but Santa is done.


----------



## twoclones (Oct 12, 2012)

and a closeup of my Mouse-a-fant.


----------



## wgshrec (Oct 12, 2012)

*a great paint job.*

that is a great santa, lot better than mine, but will try to give you great compliment by trying to do that good. sold one real scary pumpkin today . I have no idea how to post pictures will just enjoy looking for now. I looked up that paciderm it seams only about three left in the whole world, lucky you saved it for future generations thanks. Bill


----------

